

Bitcoin Arbitrage Tool - elkingtowa
http://bitarb.herokuapp.com

======
tinkerrr
It doesn't look like you took transaction fees into consideration.

Also, remember that a lot of orders on exchanges are superfluous and can be
removed anytime. This might leave you with a loss on a few trades. Liquidity
is another issue to consider, especially with fiat markets.

------
cryoshon
It's also really difficult to be profitable with arbitrage under the new tax
laws for bitcoin.

Not to mention each of the steps you list take time, and any step involving
USD takes a LOT of time.

